# Question about amd athlon 2 processor



## soulite32

My parents bought a computer for general use but my dad is somewhat of a gamer.
When he bought the computer, he hadn't realized it came with the AMD Athlon 2 170u processor which is only single core.

My question is, are they able to upgrade to a dual core?

The computer they bought was a compaq presario cq5700y 
with windows 7 64bit, 500 gig hdd.

Also, any suggestions for a good dual core, if I can upgrade?

(Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place)

Thanks!

He plans on getting the 2x 4gig ram sticks since the 64 bit can run 8gbs, just in case someone was going to ask about ram.


----------



## soulite32

Sorry for the double post.
But he sent me a link and said he was thinking about upgrading to this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851

But 180 seems a little much.
Can anyone suggest a nice one, dual core or more, under 100 bucks?


----------



## StrangleHold

Look under Processor upgrade information.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...egory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=5049573#N200

The onboard video and the lowend power supply will kill the gaming. And there is no PCIe slot for a better video card. Unless you just want a better processor, waste of time.


----------



## soulite32

Yeah I figured.
I told him to just take it back and spend his money on something better, or even built one from scratch.

But thanks for the help.


----------



## SoMeAm

soulite32 said:


> My parents bought a computer for general use but my dad is somewhat of a gamer.
> When he bought the computer, he hadn't realized it came with the AMD Athlon 2 170u processor which is only single core.
> 
> My question is, are they able to upgrade to a dual core?
> 
> The computer they bought was a compaq presario cq5700y
> with windows 7 64bit, 500 gig hdd.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a good dual core, if I can upgrade?
> 
> (Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> He plans on getting the 2x 4gig ram sticks since the 64 bit can run 8gbs, just in case someone was going to ask about ram.


Dear soulite32,

Hi, saw your posting.  I work for HP.  Do you still need assistance?

Regards,

SoMeAm
at HP

He plans on getting the 2x 4gig ram sticks since the 64 bit can run 8gbs, just in case someone was going to ask about ram.[/QUOTE]


----------



## daisymtc

Do you have a budget?

RAM - 2 x 2GB would usually be enough. But there is no harm if you want 2 x 4GB

If you are after gaming machine, you will need to buy new PSU and video card as well


----------



## SoMeAm

Dear soulite32,

If the cq5700y has not been returned, here is some additional information.  The specs for the cq5700y show under "Processor Upgrade":

Processor upgrade information:

Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
 NOTE:  Only Socket AM3 processors are supported with this motherboard. 

AMD Phenom II X6 10xxT Six-Core (Thuban core)
AMD Phenom II X4 9xx/9xxe/8xx Quad-Core (Deneb core)
AMD Phenom II X3 7xx/7xxe Triple-Core (Heka core)
AMD Phenom II X2 5xx (Callisto core)
AMD Athlon X4 6xx/6xxe (Propus)
AMD Athlon X3 4xx/4xxe (Rana)
AMD Athlon X2 2xx/2xxe (Regor)
AMD Sempron Single Core 1xx (Sargas core)
---------------

Video graphics

Integrated graphics using Intel GMA x4500 
*Integrated video is not available if a graphics card is installed. 
Integrated graphics using Intel GMA x4500 
Also supports PCI Express x16 graphics cards* 
 NOTE:  *Either integrated graphics or the PCI Express x16 slot are usable at one time; they are not usable concurrently.

Please email me at help@hp.com Attn: Priscilla with your contact information and serial number of the computer.  Then we can have some one from HP contact you.

Regards,

SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassador 

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the views and strategy of HP.


----------



## StrangleHold

SoMeAm said:


> Dear soulite32,
> 
> If the cq5700y has not been returned, here is some additional information. The specs for the cq5700y show under "Processor Upgrade":
> 
> Processor upgrade information:
> 
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
> NOTE: Only Socket AM3 processors are supported with this motherboard.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 10xxT Six-Core (Thuban core)
> AMD Phenom II X4 9xx/9xxe/8xx Quad-Core (Deneb core)
> AMD Phenom II X3 7xx/7xxe Triple-Core (Heka core)
> AMD Phenom II X2 5xx (Callisto core)
> AMD Athlon X4 6xx/6xxe (Propus)
> AMD Athlon X3 4xx/4xxe (Rana)
> AMD Athlon X2 2xx/2xxe (Regor)
> AMD Sempron Single Core 1xx (Sargas core)
> ---------------
> 
> Video graphics
> 
> Integrated graphics using Intel GMA x4500
> *Integrated video is not available if a graphics card is installed.
> Integrated graphics using Intel GMA x4500
> Also supports PCI Express x16 graphics cards*
> NOTE: *Either integrated graphics or the PCI Express x16 slot are usable at one time; they are not usable concurrently.
> 
> Please email me at help@hp.com Attn: Priscilla with your contact information and serial number of the computer. Then we can have some one from HP contact you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SoMeAm
> HP Social Media Ambassador
> 
> The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the views and strategy of HP.


 
If you work for HP, get it together. The board has no PCIe slot. Trying to make a gaming computer out of it is a waste of time. Cheap lowend board.

The motherboard in a presario cq5700y 





http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...egory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=5049573#N200


----------



## SoMeAm

Hello Strangehold,

Thanks for your response.  I was providing soulite32 with the processor upgrade information that appears in our system and have invited the customer to contact me directly so that I can have one of our experts review the customer's issue.  I certainly was not trying to suggest that this cq57007 could be turned into a gaming computer.  And as you know, HP has a high end line of gaming computers.  However, since the customer says one parent does "some gaming" this customer may not want to purchase one of these expensive units for occasional or nonserious gaming.  I would like to put this customer in touch with one of our HP experts.
Regards,

SoMeAm
HP Social Media Ambassador

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect
the views and strategy of HP.


----------



## StrangleHold

Think post 3 and 4 about covered it. And no, I would not suggest buying a HP or Compaq  expensive unit either. lol

Been building and repairing computers for 15 years. Believe me, I know how well OEM computers are built. I understand that most people cant build there own, but if possible I would suggest it.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I agree.  I will probably never buy a pre-built desktop ever again.  When you get to pick your own custom parts you get a much better quality system with a 3 year warranty on the parts that you do not have to pay out extra money out on.  What warranty do most pre-built computers come with if you do not pay them extra money?  Only one year from what I have seen.  

Better quality parts and an extended two year warranty are two great reasons I will likely never buy a pre-built desktop personal computer.


----------



## Mishkin

OEM systems are piles of crap, generally.   And that HP rep needs to go work at Best Buy, they would fit right in.

I find it unfortunate (and also pretty sad), that even to this day, a multitude of people don't know jack squat about computers, even for basic hardware spec stuff.  They go out, unknowingly buy a piece of crap system that doesn't fit their needs whatsoever, and then have to go through the hassle of "upgrading" their system so they can do what they bought it for in the first place.  Many of these people then blame their respective OEM company for their own stupidity.  The truly funny thing is, they could educate themselves "enough" in about 10 minutes whether or not what they're buying will work for them, but they don't.

Most of the issues performance-wise stem from many OEM systems coming only with integrated graphics.  I can't blame the OEM companies for continuing to go that route for many setups.  The general public is a bunch of computer retards, and integrated graphics are great for profits.


----------



## linux992

I don't like OEM's either and I built my own system, but looking at the motherboard picture doesn't it have 2 black PCIe x1 slots? Also the description says it has 2 PCI express slots.


----------



## StrangleHold

linux992 said:


> I don't like OEM's either and I built my own system, but looking at the motherboard picture doesn't it have 2 black PCIe x1 slots? Also the description says it has 2 PCI express slots.


 
Talking about upgrading the video card. A PCIe X1 slot doesnt do you much good. Needs a PCIe X8/16 slot.


----------



## Demilich

Mishkin said:


> OEM systems are piles of crap, generally.   And that HP rep needs to go work at Best Buy, they would fit right in.
> 
> I find it unfortunate (and also pretty sad), that even to this day, a multitude of people don't know jack squat about computers, even for basic hardware spec stuff.  They go out, unknowingly buy a piece of crap system that doesn't fit their needs whatsoever, and then have to go through the hassle of "upgrading" their system so they can do what they bought it for in the first place.  Many of these people then blame their respective OEM company for their own stupidity.  The truly funny thing is, they could educate themselves "enough" in about 10 minutes whether or not what they're buying will work for them, but they don't.
> 
> Most of the issues performance-wise stem from many OEM systems coming only with integrated graphics.  I can't blame the OEM companies for continuing to go that route for many setups.  The general public is a bunch of computer retards, and integrated graphics are great for profits.



Your post is ridiculous. It's ridiculous to insinuate families (which, on average, the American Mom and Dad work 40+ hours a week) are computer retarded, and blatantly stroll to Walmart and buy HP, Asus, Dell, eMachines, etc. because they're morons. Same concept with politics, it's like saying you don't know what it's like to be president, yet you don't understand why he makes a choice that you don't agree with, talk smack about him, because you're "politically retarded". You're just as stupid as the next person, if you want to stick by your own perspective, sir.

If it took you 10 minutes to learn everything about computers, that's probably why you're posting in this forum.

Also, you can get extended warranties for pre-built computers for very cheap, so that argument is mute.  And the average user (that's correct, gamers are not average users) thrive with integrated graphics chipsets, because they will never need anything more. So that makes you "business" retarded??? Most people work for a living. You probably live in a 1 bedroom apartment, go to college, that your mommy and daddy paid for, and you think you're king of the world, and you must know everything. lolz so silly. Peeps that hate on pre-built computer manufacturers simply have no idea how slow to technology we would be if everyone was required to build their own. Use that brain.


----------



## linux992

StrangleHold said:


> Talking about upgrading the video card. A PCIe X1 slot doesnt do you much good. Needs a PCIe X8/16 slot.


Ah okay I understand.


----------



## Demilich

linux992 said:


> Ah okay I understand.



You could always purchase this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500164


----------



## karma charger

a six core? what is he playing??? bad company 2 and world of warcraft? epic.... please, list of games, make sure you know that the mother board has the same CPU slot...happened to me...got a am2 dual core CPU, i had a 939 slot.....waste of $70.


----------



## karma charger

soulite32 said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> But he sent me a link and said he was thinking about upgrading to this.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851
> 
> But 180 seems a little much.
> Can anyone suggest a nice one, dual core or more, under 100 bucks?



top 3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...03&cm_re=am3_athlon_X2-_-19-103-903-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...10&cm_re=am3_athlon_X2-_-19-103-910-_-Product <----this one is the best

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...73&cm_re=am3_athlon_X2-_-19-103-873-_-Product


----------



## Mishkin

Demilich said:


> Your post is ridiculous. It's ridiculous to insinuate families (which, on average, the American Mom and Dad work 40+ hours a week) are computer retarded, and blatantly stroll to Walmart and buy HP, Asus, Dell, eMachines, etc. because they're morons. Same concept with politics, it's like saying you don't know what it's like to be president, yet you don't understand why he makes a choice that you don't agree with, talk smack about him, because you're "politically retarded". You're just as stupid as the next person, if you want to stick by your own perspective, sir.
> 
> If it took you 10 minutes to learn everything about computers, that's probably why you're posting in this forum.
> 
> Also, you can get extended warranties for pre-built computers for very cheap, so that argument is mute.  And the average user (that's correct, gamers are not average users) thrive with integrated graphics chipsets, because they will never need anything more. So that makes you "business" retarded??? Most people work for a living. You probably live in a 1 bedroom apartment, go to college, that your mommy and daddy paid for, and you think you're king of the world, and you must know everything. lolz so silly. Peeps that hate on pre-built computer manufacturers simply have no idea how slow to technology we would be if everyone was required to build their own. Use that brain.



Wow, you make no real sense bud.  And I disagree with pretty much everything you said, most of which doesn't even really relate to my post, at least in your strange context.  Let's just agree to disagree, huh?

If you leave it alone, I won't pick apart your post and explain it to you.  Your call.


----------



## Demilich

Mishkin said:


> Wow, you make no real sense bud.  And I disagree with pretty much everything you said, most of which doesn't even really relate to my post, at least in your strange context.  Let's just agree to disagree, huh?
> 
> If you leave it alone, I won't pick apart your post and explain it to you.  Your call.



Please, do.


----------



## Mishkin

Demilich said:


> Your post is ridiculous. It's ridiculous to insinuate families (which, on average, the American Mom and Dad work 40+ hours a week) are computer retarded, and blatantly stroll to Walmart and buy HP, Asus, Dell, eMachines, etc. because they're morons.



Many do.  I believe the word I used in my original post was "multitude."  What is your angle with the whole 40+ hours a week thing?  Are you saying that they are too busy to spend an incredibly minimal amount of time doing basic research concerning what will probably be considered a major purchase to them?  It's a freakin computer.  It's not a house or a car, but it sure as hell isn't a $15 toaster either.  Cost-wise and usage-wise, it is something you would think would be fairly research-worthy.  I work 40-42 hrs per week and I have more than enough free time to spend 10 minutes of it in basic research of a big purchase item like a PC.  



Demilich said:


> Same concept with politics, it's like saying you don't know what it's like to be president, yet you don't understand why he makes a choice that you don't agree with, talk smack about him, because you're "politically retarded".



Lol, okay buddy here you're getting a little weird on me.  I know what you're talking about concerning the president thing and his choices.  But the only way I can see how that would relate to THIS topic is that I hypothetically do not relate to the above "families" that work 40+ hrs a week and go buy a piece of crap OEM system, without researching first.  First of all, again, I work 40+ hrs a week myself so I can relate there.  The only thing left is that I can't relate to their stupidity.  Well ... I suppose that is true.  I can't, not on this issue.  



Demilich said:


> You're just as stupid as the next person, if you want to stick by your own perspective, sir.


Since I fully plan to stick by my own perspective (surprise huh), you can think of me however you'd like.  Regarding this fantastic post of yours and what you've said so far, I consider any disapproval on your end as a compliment.



Demilich said:


> If it took you 10 minutes to learn everything about computers, that's probably why you're posting in this forum



Okay, I have no idea what you're trying to say here.  I assume you're bashing me in some strange fashion, but no matter how I spin the above statement, it doesn't amount to anything.  Care to explain what you were trying to insinuate here?  I'm truly curious.



Demilich said:


> Also, you can get extended warranties for pre-built computers for very cheap, so that argument is mute.



So basically you're saying that no matter how bad a particular OEM system is, how many problems and/or hassles it causes, everything is cool because you can get a cheap extended warranty for it?  I won't even delve further.



Demilich said:


> And the average user (that's correct, gamers are not average users) thrive with integrated graphics chipsets, because they will never need anything more. So that makes you "business" retarded??



I was simply talking about a "multitude" of people.  Later on you semi-replaced that with the more specific "families" and "Mom and Dad."  There's a TON of people in this demographic, and a ton of those that go out and buy an OEM system for HOME use.  Many of these scenarios include children that want to game or the parent(s) who want to do some gaming. I have no doubt that the "average user" or more appropriately said, the "median user" is probably using integrated graphics and completely content with them.  But there are tons that DO or WILL game, and want something better than upgraded graphics.  Like those people in the "multitude" I was speaking of.  



Demilich said:


> Most people work for a living. You probably live in a 1 bedroom apartment, go to college, that your mommy and daddy paid for, and you think you're king of the world, and you must know everything.



I work for a living.  I DO live in a 1 bedroom apartment.  I am graduated from college, that my mommy and daddy helped pay for.  I wish I was King of the World (that sounds like an official uppercase-title to me).  And of course, I hardly know everything.  You have some bitterness dude, in some fashion my admittedly blunt original post struck some messed up chord with you, as if you can relate to the concept of someone going out and making a bad purchase on an OEM system without any prior research.  Happen to you?  Happen to a family member?  Did I indirectly insult you due to something along these lines?



Demilich said:


> lolz so silly.



I'll disregard this since I'm unsure which statement it is supposed to belong to. 



Demilich said:


> Peeps that hate on pre-built computer manufacturers simply have no idea how slow to technology we would be if everyone was required to build their own. Use that brain.



I agree with this.  However, it has nothing to do with the quality of parts (or lack thereof) that pre-built computer manufacturers use in their pre-built OEM systems.  Which was of course, the original root issue.  The fact that pre-built computer manufacturers EXIST or do not exist isn't the issue.


----------



## tech savvy

Demilich said:


> Your post is ridiculous. It's ridiculous to insinuate families (which, on average, the American Mom and Dad work 40+ hours a week) are computer retarded, and blatantly stroll to Walmart and buy HP, Asus, Dell, eMachines, etc. because they're morons. Same concept with politics, it's like saying you don't know what it's like to be president, yet you don't understand why he makes a choice that you don't agree with, talk smack about him, because you're "politically retarded". You're just as stupid as the next person, if you want to stick by your own perspective, sir.
> 
> If it took you 10 minutes to learn everything about computers, that's probably why you're posting in this forum.
> 
> Also, you can get extended warranties for pre-built computers for very cheap, so that argument is mute.  And the average user (that's correct, gamers are not average users) thrive with integrated graphics chipsets, because they will never need anything more. So that makes you "business" retarded??? Most people work for a living. You probably live in a 1 bedroom apartment, go to college, that your mommy and daddy paid for, and you think you're king of the world, and you must know everything. lolz so silly. Peeps that hate on pre-built computer manufacturers simply have no idea how slow to technology we would be if everyone was required to build their own. Use that brain.



but they are junk.i will never buy an OEM system, ever.they charge to much for cheap/junk hardware.

edit:and i do work 40+ hours aweek and i still have plenty of time to read up/work on pc's. my 8 year old son could build a pc from scratch.


----------



## Demilich

Mishkin said:


> Many do.  I believe the word I used in my original post was "multitude."  What is your angle with the whole 40+ hours a week thing?  Are you saying that they are too busy to spend an incredibly minimal amount of time doing basic research concerning what will probably be considered a major purchase to them?  It's a freakin computer.  It's not a house or a car, but it sure as hell isn't a $15 toaster either.  Cost-wise and usage-wise, it is something you would think would be fairly research-worthy.  I work 40-42 hrs per week and I have more than enough free time to spend 10 minutes of it in basic research of a big purchase item like a PC.
> Lol, okay buddy here you're getting a little weird on me.  I know what you're talking about concerning the president thing and his choices.  But the only way I can see how that would relate to THIS topic is that I hypothetically do not relate to the above "families" that work 40+ hrs a week and go buy a piece of crap OEM system, without researching first.  First of all, again, I work 40+ hrs a week myself so I can relate there.  The only thing left is that I can't relate to their stupidity.  Well ... I suppose that is true.  I can't, not on this issue. Since I fully plan to stick by my own perspective (surprise huh), you can think of me however you'd like.  Regarding this fantastic post of yours and what you've said so far, I consider any disapproval on your end as a compliment. Okay, I have no idea what you're trying to say here.  I assume you're bashing me in some strange fashion, but no matter how I spin the above statement, it doesn't amount to anything.  Care to explain what you were trying to insinuate here?  I'm truly curious. So basically you're saying that no matter how bad a particular OEM system is, how many problems and/or hassles it causes, everything is cool because you can get a cheap extended warranty for it?  I won't even delve further. I was simply talking about a "multitude" of people.  Later on you semi-replaced that with the more specific "families" and "Mom and Dad."  There's a TON of people in this demographic, and a ton of those that go out and buy an OEM system for HOME use.  Many of these scenarios include children that want to game or the parent(s) who want to do some gaming. I have no doubt that the "average user" or more appropriately said, the "median user" is probably using integrated graphics and completely content with them.  But there are tons that DO or WILL game, and want something better than upgraded graphics.  Like those people in the "multitude" I was speaking of. I work for a living.  I DO live in a 1 bedroom apartment.  I am graduated from college, that my mommy and daddy helped pay for.  I wish I was King of the World (that sounds like an official uppercase-title to me).  And of course, I hardly know everything.  You have some bitterness dude, in some fashion my admittedly blunt original post struck some messed up chord with you, as if you can relate to the concept of someone going out and making a bad purchase on an OEM system without any prior research.  Happen to you?  Happen to a family member?  Did I indirectly insult you due to something along these lines?
> I'll disregard this since I'm unsure which statement it is supposed to belong to. I agree with this.  However, it has nothing to do with the quality of parts (or lack thereof) that pre-built computer manufacturers use in their pre-built OEM systems.  Which was of course, the original root issue.  The fact that pre-built computer manufacturers EXIST or do not exist isn't the issue.



I appreciate your reply. You did strike a nerve by insulting any family who has bought a pre-built computer. I'm sure it's quite easy for you to chastise families behind a computer. As intelligent as you attempt to put yourself off as, it's interesting how you're missing key fundamentals critical to most families. I'm going to attempt to explain how a family functions, since you were the one who originally posted how stupid families are. Most families wake their kids up at 6AM, prepare them for school, the parent then proceeds to ready themselves for work. They leave for work. They work. The parents get home from work, while possibly working a 10 to 12 hour shift. Then, they get little Johnny, and Suzy Beth and proceed to assist them with their homework, while most likely cooking dinner at the same time. Bills have to be paid, laundry has to be done, dishes must be done, etc. Use your imagination. That's not to say that possibly one of the parents is dead. This for sure isn't how every family functions. But for parents that actually try to have a functioning family, such as my parents did, I don't consider them stupid what so ever. Now, please tell me when and where, any parent has the time, or even cares about researching the computer their going to buy, when it's at the bottom of list of things to do? They have better things to worry about in their productive lives, possibly the mortgage on the house, for instance. Or maybe the $2000 dental charge. How about college, on top of all that, such as some parents do. Again, I don't understand how families are stupid because they know nothing about computers, don't need to know anything about computers, PROBABLY because they work in one of the hundreds of thousands of fields that doesn't require them to know how to use a computer past typing or opening a program. Especially since most businesses hand out pre-built laptops to their employees, so they may....work at home...

In more simple terms, you have more than 10 minutes to research about your next computer purchase. Not every family does. That does not make them stupid. I did a terrible job last post with the President comparison. How about a mechanic comparison? Is it possible that the mechanic thinks you're stupid because you drive a domestic or foreign vehicle? How about if the mechanic walked out and said anyone who drives your certain brand of car is stupid. It isn't true, is it? Of course not. You probably did some research on the vehicle you bought. But did you go into your vehicle, and get the names of each part, and research each part online for build quality? No, because you're busy with college, work, and working with your computer, or on it.

You say the parts contained in OEM computers isn't the issue, yet you continue to call them crap. You're continuing to insinuate that the parts inside of OEM computers are crap, but not saying it directly. Still, to call pre-built computers crap is, and always will be, an opinion.

It doesn't help that I love to debate. Arguing with people is fun. And in my mind, I'm always right. And so are you.


----------



## Mishkin

1.  It's quite easy for me to chastise families to their face, as well as from behind a computer, as long as they deserve it.  When I say that, I mean people in general, in which families are included.

2.  It's 10 minutes, for a big item purchase.  All families have that time.  Did you seriously just spend 80% of that long post describing to me in detail why families DON'T have 10 minutes of free time ever?  Really?  You've got to be kidding me.

3.  Read my posts again.  In this thread, I have always said that OEM parts are in general, crap, and that has been my main point.  In my last post, I repeated this once again, and said that I agreed with your opinion that OEM pre-built systems have been invaluable for technology.  As in, I have absolutely no problem with pre-built manufacturers and systems existing, which again, I said in my last post.  Let me break this down simply for you:  Pre-built systems in existence: Good.  Parts they use: BAD.  Of course, due to the simplicity of that last part, that is an extremely broad, all-encompassing statement.  There are certainly exceptions, as OEM manufacturers and the system "models" they put out vary.  I have stated this before.

A couple key points, and key places where our opinions on this issue differ:

1a.  True or False: ANY American family has 10 minutes of free time.  Ever.

1b.  Okay, I went ahead and said "True" here, as a 10 minute block of time is a fantastically minimal amount when you're just seeking one instance.  You, on the other hand, seem to find the very thought absurd.  Keep in mind all the things a mommy and/or daddy might do for at least 10 minutes at a time, that aren't absolutely essential to their survival or the survival of their offspring.  A few examples might include "playing" with their offspring, watching television, or maybe even reading for enjoyment.  Hell, they might even have a hobby.  For all those somewhat-aforementioned single moms, a certain "toy" may get a little attention, and for others, they may want to play a computer game to relax ... oh I forgot, integrated graphics.

2a.  True or False: A computer system is a relatively important addition to the average American household.

2b.  Again, I had to go with "True" on this one.  A new computer system isn't on par with a house or that used Russian tank you've been eyeing on Ebay, but wouldn't you say it beats out a bag of baby carrots, or maybe a new pair of shorts?  Based on the sheer price alone?  You seem to be answering "False" on this one, as you don't seem to think a computer system is worth researching first.  Or maybe its just that the first question (above) is holding you back here.  Hmm?


----------

